# Catching An EDGE



## Guest

Wat does that mean? if yur grinding or sumthing


----------



## PaoloSmythe

it occurs when a part of your board digs into whatever it is you are riding / sliding on, so suddenly that your whole body is instantly thrust into the floor / rail / air with the consequence of tremendous pain and significant shame following.

a necessary evil and one that haunts the deepest fears of every snowboarders inner mind and self doubt!


----------



## Guest

k thanx guys


----------



## Mr. Right

Oh yeah. I'm still feeling a front edge catch from 4 days ago. My neck is still stiffer than a board lol. I was going pretty fast through some chopped up pow and caught my front edge and cartwheeled. Catch edge = bad. When you catch your edge going pretty fast it will be something you remember for a long time  The upside is after my first really really hard hit, it was a very long time before I let it happen again. I've averaged one a season so far pushing myself to go faster and faster.


----------



## Guest

so is they any way to prevent to, besides waxing, and letting the board slip?


----------



## laz167

My favorite is when your riding and you feel that something is about to go wrong,but instead you brain fart and then...SMACK!!Ragdoll..Starfish..Scorpion.And then the stares of people laughing at you.


----------



## Guest

ya i have noticed that if i am just going straight, i tend to catch a few edges, or come close to catching one


----------



## Guest

GOod advice snowolf, especially about the alignment of the shoulders.


----------



## NYCboarder

if your not going really fast.. a way i counter is the second i feel an edge catch i jump.. doesnt always work. but if you do it quick enough youll be safe and straight


----------



## Guest

PaoloSmythe said:


> it occurs when a part of your board digs into whatever it is you are riding / sliding on, so suddenly that your whole body is instantly thrust into the floor / rail / air with the consequence of tremendous pain and significant shame following.
> 
> a necessary evil and one that haunts the deepest fears of every snowboarders inner mind and self doubt!


This might be the best description I've ever heard of catching an edge.


----------



## Guest

Snowolf said:


> The best way to prevent edge catching on snow is to limit allowintg the board to slip and always riding on your edge.


Great advice that would have helped me my first time riding.


----------



## Guest

Mr. Right said:


> I've averaged one a season so far pushing myself to go faster and faster.


I wish I only caught one a season


----------



## Guest

Snowolf said:


> making damn sure the board has no side slip to it when you make the edge change.


side slip brings back painful memories


----------



## AAA

"Catching an edge" is when your downhill edge bites into the snow more or less perpendicular to your direction of motion. The manifesting result is usually a classy face or butt plant, complemented with a few cartwheels or somersaults if done at higher speeds. As a general rule, you tend to try harder and harder to avoid this the more times you've bloodied your nose, cracked your goggles, and have had serious bodily injury as a direct result of..."catching an edge".


----------



## Guest

definitely going to try to keep my shoulders aligned next weekend ... 

i have done my share on landing on my behind this year (1st year), and have tried a number of ways to get down flats. some days i am successful, but some days i go home with a HUGE bruise on my tailbone (even with impact shorts!). 

*so what is the best way to stay on an edge on flats? *

my coordination sucks, so if someone can explain all of this in detail for me ... greatly appreciated!


----------



## PaoloSmythe

duckie said:


> *so what is the best way to stay on an edge on flats? *


don't think. feel!

keep your toes up when heelsiding, and your shin on yer boots when toesiding.

(does this description suck balls or what?)


----------



## Guest

PaoloSmythe said:


> it occurs when a part of your board digs into whatever it is you are riding / sliding on, so suddenly that your whole body is instantly thrust into the floor / rail / air with the consequence of tremendous pain and significant shame following.
> 
> a necessary evil and one that haunts the deepest fears of every snowboarders inner mind and self doubt!



This is true, there is nothing more that haunts me than when you a going down a hill and your mind is in a happy place and all of a sudden you are smashing onto some hard snow or ice and your mind goes to a bad, painfull, and unforgiving place.


----------



## Guest

i've caught edges 10+ times on my new board on first day of riding, second day caught twice, the negative reinforcement of getting the wind knocked out of me, lightning shooting pain down my leg made me extra cautious

by the way, does edge catching have anything to do with riding a new board/bindings? i detuned the nose/tail but kept the effective edge the way it was from factory, do i need to detune like 1 deg base / 1 deg side to make it more forgiving? I rode a new neversummer sl with rome bindings.

I caught edges a lot on first few runs, almost exclusively on green slopes and flat straight ways...but on blue i was fine! i think i've de-evolved my skills, its embarassing to flip over on new gear compared to falling on rental gear:dunno:


----------



## Minger

I'm going to keep an eye on this thread...my board keeps catching random edges (or I'm not paying attention...one or the other) and then I always end up doing a flip or something...sometimes its not bad, as I find a way to roll onto my feet during the...rolling, so it doesn't hurt.

Other times, I'm stuck looking up at the sky and wondering why the back of my head hurts so much.

Is detuning a good idea?

come to think of it...dingozlife, I have that same problem on greens vs blue/blacks, but maybe its because we have to pay more attention?


----------



## Mr. Right

Minger said:


> I'm going to keep an eye on this thread...my board keeps catching random edges (or I'm not paying attention...one or the other) and then I always end up doing a flip or something...sometimes its not bad, as I find a way to roll onto my feet during the...rolling, so it doesn't hurt.
> 
> Other times, I'm stuck looking up at the sky and wondering why the back of my head hurts so much.
> 
> Is detuning a good idea?
> 
> come to think of it...dingozlife, I have that same problem on greens vs blue/blacks, but maybe its because we have to pay more attention?



I find that myself, the slower I am going the more likely I am to catch and edge, especially when trying to flat base a cat-walk with decent speed and slowing down. Still doesn't happen to often and is only painful when really moving (ie: not a green usually) but I feel your pain. I actually took the time yesterday to round off the edges hard on my beater board at the end of the effective edges to just see what happens. I'll get back to ya! Oh and don't be like me and bash your shoulder flat into the earth, a month rolling and it still hurts like a bitch. A week it took to get my hand above my shoulder and now I have full movement but learn from me, your shoulder is a precious piece of equipment.....


----------



## BRsnow

You will catch an edge when you are just starting to learn and then every once in a while as you get better, usually when you are not paying attention. However I do think a lot of people are starting off on advanced boards that are harder to ride. This will just extend the learning curve and increase how often you catch an edge...High-end boards are harder to ride at first...


----------



## Guest

yeah i was thinking that perhaps upgrading from rental to ns sl all-mountain type board was a big jump and i had to fine-tune some skills before adapting to the responsiveness, i had the board detuned nose/tail before my runs, then i went back after the first day to have my effective edges detuned, the shop person laughed at me and called me stupid, well not really but he said that i would want to keep the edges very sharp for carving and the reason i was catching was cuz i wasnt paying attention or im not keeping an edge pressed most of the time.. 

i've been browsing the other thread: www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-instructors/3575-edge-not-edge.html

im gonna try keeping toe-edge and counter-rotate my shoulders a bit to off-set going to the right (regular) on flat tracks..

but the positive note is that on steep hills u kinda have to keep on ur edges most of the time so catching is less frequent, but when it does occur, its gonna hurt! i hit my head on the ice!


----------



## Guest

Last season, my second time out, I caught a toe edge on the flats of a green run and proceeded to do my imitation of Superman. I did not land well. I researched on here what I did wrong and on my third time out I kept remembering all the good advice offered to others and had the best time. Everytime I got "too" copmfortable I remembered the tips offered here. Heed the advice offered here and enjoy your time on the mountain.


----------



## Mr. Right

Here is a great depiction of the thread title.

YouTube - My famous snowboard crash 

Looks like it was a pretty decent hit too.


----------



## Guest

laz167 said:


> My favorite is when your riding and you feel that something is about to go wrong,but instead you brain fart and then...*SMACK!!Ragdoll..Starfish..Scorpion*.And then the stares of people laughing at you.


exactly...

my lsat run this past saturday was so painful...bad bad...

i went stright down a blue area with very little toe slid.... looked left, saw a guy catching an edge and though "fcuk, that sucks..."

then next thign you know, "SMACK!!Ragdoll..Starfish..Scorpion"

i was on the ground for half an hr trying to catch my breath =[


----------



## Guest

ive done the same thing snowolf. i heard someone fall about 10 feet behind me, so i turned around to check it out, and sure enough i joined that nice young man with my own faceplant in the snow.


----------



## Guest

im glad to hear these stories, it gives me reassurance that even experienced riders slip up sometimes..


----------



## Mr. Right

dingozlife said:


> im glad to hear these stories, it gives me reassurance that even experienced riders slip up sometimes..


When you are experienced it happens less frequently but is usually much more painful. I haven't been riding that long but I pretty much smoke almost everyone on the mountain where I ride when it comes to going fast. When I catch an edge it lays me out for a few really hard  . It will probably always happen to me as I progress and even as I get better and better. I just hope nobody is looking and I don't land on ice


----------



## Guest

PaoloSmythe said:


> don't think. feel!


LOL I can totally picture Bruce Lee on a snowboard slappin' wrists!


----------



## Guest

Snowolf said:


> An excercise in training yourself to really feel what the board is doing and learning very precise edge control is the 360 flat spin or "helicopter" this is where you ride down a gentle slope doing 360 spins and constantly making edge changes through the spin. Get to where you can do these well in both directions, and you will really develope a good feel for your board.


Does this exercise somewhat resemble "butters" or "Buttercups"?


----------



## Phenom

Werk One said:


> Does this exercise somewhat resemble "butters" or "Buttercups"?


Butters are when you apply a majority of your weight to one foot or the other while lifting the unweighted foot. This causes one end of your board to come off the ground while you ride on the other end.

When I fall I usually just laugh it off, it helps if you have friends with you to joke around with. I've recently been working on buttering on my nose. The most difficult part is knowing how high your tail is off the snow. When I do it, I'm looking forward to see where I'm going, so I really can't see if my tail is high off the ground, so I always think I can make it look better by leaning farther forward to bring the tail up higher. Needless to say, there was a bunch of times last night when I just tumbled over the tip of my board into a painless (fortunately), hands first slide.


----------



## Guest

Phenom said:


> Butters are when you apply a majority of your weight to one foot or the other while lifting the unweighted foot. This causes one end of your board to come off the ground while you ride on the other end.


Oooohhh! I thought those were like presses or something.


----------



## Phenom

Werk One said:


> Oooohhh! I thought those were like presses or something.


Tail press or nose press = butters. Depends on what you wanna call it.


----------



## sedition

Snowolf said:


> If you are pushing yourself you *will* fall.


If you don't fall, on a regular basis, your staying way too far inside your comfort zone. Fredrick Douglas said it best, "No stuggle, no progress." If short, if you don't fall, your doing something *wrong*.


----------



## sedition

Mr. Right said:


> I pretty much smoke almost everyone on the mountain where I ride when it comes to going fast. When I catch an edge...


Heard that. I'd rather fall off a rail in the park than catch an edge at doom-speed *any *day of the week.


----------



## sedition

And then there is *this* kind of catching an edge (of a rail).


----------



## Guest

sedition said:


> And then there is *this* kind of catching an edge (of a rail).


ouch, i feel his pain just watching that video


----------



## olas38

Im happy to be a live ! all SB seasson was fine till last week, exact like you just said ! i was doing rails and boxes ! and catch the edge and crack several ribs and wipeplash neck so (everything go and circles around me )i know now at we can do the edges little more rounded ... my question is from where to where so I can be able to ride all over the resort and rails and boxes too...??? becouse if i rounded the all board edges i can not turn ... thanks .


----------



## tboooe

Mr. Right said:


> When you are experienced it happens less frequently but is usually much more painful. I haven't been riding that long but I pretty much smoke almost everyone on the mountain where I ride when it comes to going fast. When I catch an edge it lays me out for a few really hard  . It will probably always happen to me as I progress and even as I get better and better. I just hope nobody is looking and I don't land on ice


I am the same way. A few weeks ago I was really going fast through a flat portion of the hill, caught an end and promptly flace planted on the ice. My goggles flew off and I ended up skidding on my face. End result, a nice raspberry on my check, concussion, slight whiplash, monster headache, and a wife that would not stop laughing her ass off! She still wont stop talking about the time I decided to try and snowboard on my face.

Now I make sure I only ride on a slight edge, or if I am on the flat part of my board I either only travel at a small angle across the hill or I am super diligent and make quick adjustments when I feel the board begin to yaw.


----------



## Zee

Detuning the tip and tail and proper edge beveling will reduce your chances of catching an edge. Way too many people with their default factory tune.


----------



## olas38

*i feel better now ! thanks*



edible said:


> ouch, i feel his pain just watching that video


Afther this video i feel no pain that all ! 

I crash a week ago like a mensioned... so my neck hurts,and my ribs too... but this crash you got ! 

do you still have a face ???


----------



## NYCboarder

pain doesn't hurt, failure hurts


----------



## Phenom

This past weekend I tried to 50-50 a flat-down-flat rail which I've done several times this season, but this time as soon as I rode onto the rail I know I was a little tweaked and I should have just given up and slipped off the side safe and sound. However, I wanted to get it because I knew I was able to do it so I tried saving it, hit the first kink, board slipped off the heel side of the rail while my weight shifted toe side. I wasn't touching the rail for the entire down portion of the rail. Ended up landing on the second flat part on my shins. Cut my right shin open a little bit and got some big dirt stains on both legs of my pants, but luckily it didnt bleed that much and I was able to ride for the rest of the day.

Rails really aren't that bad if you just recognize when it's not going to turn out good before you actually fall, and just control yourself when things go bad. I hit the rail shitty and could have easily saved myself by just slipping off the side when the board wanted to slip of the side. I just got greedy and tried to stay on the rail, which is how you get yourself in trouble.


----------



## Guest

I have a question, are some boards more susceptible for catching edges than others?

I ride an older board and it is very tricky to ride, I used my friends board and it was so easy to ride, I did not even had to be thinking about catching an edge. On mine you have to be in control at all times if not, you go down just like that.


----------



## Guest

Dirtyeggroll said:


> Wat does that mean? if yur grinding or sumthing


Catching an edge is basically the same sensation as stepping on a garden rake.


----------



## sedition

PETE BFLO said:


> Catching an edge is basically the same sensation as stepping on a garden rake.


Yeah, but watching someone step on a garden rake is WAY funnier than watching someone catch an edge.


----------



## Guest

product of catchin an edge :laugh:


----------



## tboooe

Simply^Ride said:


> I have a question, are some boards more susceptible for catching edges than others?
> 
> I ride an older board and it is very tricky to ride, I used my friends board and it was so easy to ride, I did not even had to be thinking about catching an edge. On mine you have to be in control at all times if not, you go down just like that.


Perhaps your friend's board has had its edges detuned? That would it less susceptible to catching and edge but also not carve as well. Also, due to differences in design, some boards are more stable than others.


----------



## snowsam17

Phenom said:


> This past weekend I tried to 50-50 a flat-down-flat rail which I've done several times this season, but this time as soon as I rode onto the rail I know I was a little tweaked and I should have just given up and slipped off the side safe and sound. However, I wanted to get it because I knew I was able to do it so I tried saving it, hit the first kink, board slipped off the heel side of the rail while my weight shifted toe side. I wasn't touching the rail for the entire down portion of the rail. Ended up landing on the second flat part on my shins. Cut my right shin open a little bit and got some big dirt stains on both legs of my pants, but luckily it didnt bleed that much and I was able to ride for the rest of the day.
> 
> Rails really aren't that bad if you just recognize when it's not going to turn out good before you actually fall, and just control yourself when things go bad. I hit the rail shitty and could have easily saved myself by just slipping off the side when the board wanted to slip of the side. I just got greedy and tried to stay on the rail, which is how you get yourself in trouble.



shit your soo lucky... i did basically the same thing but on a box, and landed with my shin on the edge. i thought it was a bruise so i kept riding, but when i checked it out i was bleeding everywhere and needed stitches...

yeah basically the moral of the story is just let yourself slide off it, i tried to jump off and thats why i got hurt, and if you are off balance that can lead to some nasty spills


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Detuning the leading edge of my board helped, also keeping a lower stance on flats helps too. I detuned just a bit from the nose to where the edge straighens up again.
Mostly it happens at the end of the day when one is tired the snow starts to ice and the tracks left from other skiers / riders are deeper.
More weight to your front foot helps as well.


----------



## Zee

mpdsnowman said:


> If ur not catching any edges ur not learning.
> 
> learning switch you catch alot of edges.



Riding switch is like learning to ride all over again. I spent a LOT of time on the greens and blues this year teaching my son, and forced myself to ride switch the whole time. It was encouraging for him too, seeing daddy take the occasional tumble. Plan for next year is switch airs and spins. It's funny, I can ride almost any slope on the mountain, but spins and rails still freak me out. Being old doesn't help, old folks heal slowly.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

I hear you Zee...I hear you.
I'll be teaching my kids this saturday...and try to switch as much as I can..tried last weekend at the end of the day on a green and was a disaster!
Not really attracted by rails (why do I want to wreck my base to ride a piece of metal?) but I do want to jump.
And get in the half pipe one day.
Doing gullies was VERY fun, but also very hard on your legs, I can only imagine what kind of legs you need to be good in a pipe.


----------



## tboooe

hey us old farts need to stick together! I have been trying to teach my 4 year old daughter this season with mediocre results. She is more interested in making snowmen than snowboarding. Oh well. I agree with Zee and pawlo...the idea of riding a rail or box and falling down doesnt really appeal to me, mainly because a small spill will take me months to recover! Doing jumps sounds like fun though. Actually, at this point, i am doing more little bunny hops. My old bones and self preservation keeps me from going too big.


----------



## Guest

I HATE catching an edge, whenever I catch an edge all that goes through my mind is 'OH SHIT, HERE WE GO AGAIN' but Shit Happens so there is not much you can do! I was wondering, What do you guys hate more, Catching a Toeside or Heelside edge???


----------



## tboooe

Metalhead505 said:


> I HATE catching an edge, whenever I catch an edge all that goes through my mind is 'OH SHIT, HERE WE GO AGAIN' but Shit Happens so there is not much you can do! I was wondering, What do you guys hate more, Catching a Toeside or Heelside edge???


Both scenarios suck but to me toeside is the worst by far because it leeds to a complete faceplant!


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Hey if you point it straight down the hill and weight your front foot you won't have edges to catch...I'm old and don't do rails. When on flats, ride closed (no shoulder rotation) grabbing your pants with your trailing hand will help. I find the steeper the slope the less chance to catch an edge.


----------



## Guest

True but you have a tree that you hope doesnt kill you lol


----------



## KIRKRIDER

tboooe said:


> hey us old farts need to stick together! I have been trying to teach my 4 year old daughter this season with mediocre results. She is more interested in making snowmen than snowboarding. Oh well. I agree with Zee and pawlo...the idea of riding a rail or box and falling down doesnt really appeal to me, mainly because a small spill will take me months to recover! Doing jumps sounds like fun though. Actually, at this point, i am doing more little bunny hops. My old bones and self preservation keeps me from going too big.


Wel mine are 11 and 8 and they ski already...I know...mommy wanted them to learn..she's the only skier left in the family.
And yes I would hate to get hurt for months for a rail, I climb too and I would go nuts, besides the fact that I have to go to work regardless.

CArve!


----------



## Phenom

Metalhead505 said:


> I HATE catching an edge, whenever I catch an edge all that goes through my mind is 'OH SHIT, HERE WE GO AGAIN' but Shit Happens so there is not much you can do! I was wondering, What do you guys hate more, Catching a Toeside or Heelside edge???


Heelside is way worse in my opinion. Catching your heel edge almost always leads to whiplashing the back of your head in the snow. This season I've gotten pretty good at extending my hands, keeping my face out of the snow, and entering something similar to a head first baseball slide when I catch my front edge. Usually painless, but still embarassing


----------



## Guest

Phenom said:


> Heelside is way worse in my opinion. Catching your heel edge almost always leads to whiplashing the back of your head in the snow. This season I've gotten pretty good at extending my hands, keeping my face out of the snow, and entering something similar to a head first baseball slide when I catch my front edge. Usually painless, but still embarassing


i've got a video of me tripping over an imaginary string..got to find it..i caught toe edge in some fluffly goodness.. and flew like 2 or 3 feet forward.


----------



## Guest

Snowolf said:


> I agree, Heelside catches leave you totaly helpless. At least with a toeside, you can tuck your shoulders and roll with it. The damn heelside is the one that bruises and breaks tailbones. I don`t subscribe to the theory that you have to catch edges to learn. If you progress the right way, you should`nt have to suffer these things very often. The number one reason for edge catches is shoulder rotation in the flats. If you learn to really control that, you will keep your board traveling stright without any pivot to cause an edge catch. Gliding one footed across the flats and on very gently grades is a terrific excercise to learn this control. My only edge catches these days occur from me turning around to look at a student and I quit paying attention to what is going on.


So if I can prevent shoulder rotation, does that mean my board can be completely flat when going straight?


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Sn0nMasher said:


> So if I can prevent shoulder rotation, does that mean my board can be completely flat when going straight?


As long as you're loading your front foot and facing forward you won't catch edges.
Bu try to stay on ann edge on flats...you'll have less friction.


----------



## max_tm

> Bu try to stay on ann edge on flats...you'll have less friction.


lol! This brings back tooooo many memories...


----------



## legallyillegal

pawlo said:


> As long as you're loading your front foot and facing forward you won't catch edges.
> Bu try to stay on ann edge on flats...you'll have less friction.


Both statements are false.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

When riding flats... ride flat based, slightly load the nose, closed shoulders and with loose knees and ankles. Riding this way down the flats...flats often have a slight fall line, thus riding straight down the fall line...there are no edges to catch. A good practice/exercise for riding flats on a flat base is to ride 1 footed down bunny hills and gentle green runs. Once you figure this out, you will rarely catch an edge.


----------



## jmacphee9

one thing that i think most begginers do not realize and i didnt realize when i started is that snowboards are never supposed to be flat based. when you are experienced you do it without thinking, and when teaching i think its an overpassed piece of info that would really help a newb get the understanding of riding.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

jmacphee9 said:


> one thing that i think most begginers do not realize and i didnt realize when i started is that snowboards are never supposed to be flat based. when you are experienced you do it without thinking, and when teaching i think its an overpassed piece of info that would really help a newb get the understanding of riding.


^I would beg to argue, that flat based riding is not taught enough at the beginning; yes it is usually considered a more intermediate skill. However, it is used to exit the lifts, to glide around one-footed, to take off and land jumps, to ride flats, chop, boxes and deep pow.


----------



## jmacphee9

wrathfuldeity said:


> ^I would beg to argue, that flat based riding is not taught enough at the beginning; yes it is usually considered a more intermediate skill. However, it is used to exit the lifts, to glide around one-footed, to take off and land jumps, to ride flats, chop, boxes and deep pow.


im just sayin the idea that snowboards are almost always on edge isnt something most beginners think about when they start and is a possible contribution as to why they catch.


----------



## tboooe

jmacphee9 said:


> im just sayin the idea that snowboards are almost always on edge isnt something most beginners think about when they start and is a possible contribution as to why they catch.


I have t agree with jmacphee9 on this one. I personally see no reason to ride on the flat part of a board. It is just as easy to go straight while on en edge and you get the benefit of not catching an edge and doing an ENDO like I did on many occasion. Now I simply lean back a bit and put some on my shin and I can confidently go straight without fear of catching that dreaded front side edge!


----------



## legallyillegal

flat basing is fun


----------



## Birk

i second that!
The most fun I have (except park) is when i bomb down flatbased crouching as low as I can go. it looks stupid as shit, but it's awesome! (until a jerk blocks the entire slope with his turns..)


----------



## KIRKRIDER

legallyillegal said:


> Both statements are false.


Hey I'm still learning..care to say what's right then?


----------



## jmacphee9

pawlo said:


> Hey I'm still learning..care to say what's right then?


riding on edge digs into the ground more and is slower, im not sure about the first part. snowwolf went over it, but the idea of waxing is to increase friction, and ride more on top of the snow, increasing speed. (something technical like that lol)


----------



## markee

Decreased friction = more speed 




Riding shoulders turned and on my toe edge as Snowolf describe really tires out my front calf so I usually end up riding flat, shoulders parallel, feeling my way down. I tried reverting to switch to alternate pressure but the change just kills much-needed speed on cats. If I feel an edge start to bite I'll correct it but staying on edge for an entire cat hurts and is slower.

A higher base bevel and detune helps. I've got a 2-degree bevel.


----------



## ComicStix

I hate catching an edge. But then again who enjoys it? I was snowboarding for my first time and then I fell backwards down the hill and smacked my head against the ground. It was a hard smack. If I hadn't been wearing a helmet I think I would of been unconscious. I even got a headache after the smack while wearing my helmet. P.O.P (Point of the Post) Always wear a helmet while snowboarding


----------



## Prophecies

markee said:


> Decreased friction = more speed


No, actually. Get your facts straight. The MAIN reason you wax your board is to INCREASE friction. Increased friction means more water buildup under your board (from the friction of gliding on the snow) , increasing your glide, thus making you go faster. The base pattern channels the water below your board to get you riding faster and faster.
Less friction means you won't get as much water under your board when you are riding, which means your board won't get that glide you need to go faster.


----------



## supern00b

Prophecies said:


> No, actually. Get your facts straight. The MAIN reason you wax your board is to INCREASE friction. Increased friction means more water buildup under your board (from the friction of gliding on the snow) , increasing your glide, thus making you go faster. The base pattern channels the water below your board to get you riding faster and faster.
> Less friction means you won't get as much water under your board when you are riding, which means your board won't get that glide you need to go faster.


Not to be pedantic, but I think you're both right. Increased friction between wax and snow makes heat which causes the snow to melt. That in turn creates a layer of water between the snow and wax, which decreases friction.


----------



## ridethecliche

Recommended reading/suggested threads strikes again!


----------



## supern00b

i am ashamed


----------

